# My older dog not gelling with the new pup



## huberm41 (Aug 31, 2006)

Well - I went ahead brought home a 7 week old GSD puppy. She's a good talk, but I am worried about my current GSD Patty who is now 10 1/2 years old. 

Its just been me and Patty for 7 years now and we are very close, but now that puppy is here Patty wants nothing to do with the pup.

She is not jealous doesnt try to but in but if pup goes right Patty goes left. And all the pup wants to do is lay and bond with Patty.

And yesterday pup was trying to get patty's attention and Patty gave her a warning pup didnt listen and took a good bite to the nose. Patty would not harm a mouse. In ten years I got here she has never bit or went after anything but a bunny.

Any advise on how to quickly make it one happy pack?

Keep in mind the pup (name is Shandy) just came home Friday night.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

It takes a lot of time for some dogs to get used to each other. Patty will need a space that is 'just hers' and the pup will need to learn how to respect her space.

There are many different ways to introduce a new dog into the household, and you'll get lots of good advice here. The critical thing to remember is that a 'happy pack' does not happen overnight. It took three months for the puppy bitch I introduced into my 'pack' to be fully accepted by my resident matron. When the puppy bitch is in heat she still gets a LOT of flak from my older girl, even though the latter is now spayed. They will never be able to be left together unsupervised during heats or, probably, pregnancy. That's just how the ball rolls; not all dogs will get along perfectly.


----------



## FoxyMom (Feb 9, 2013)

We gave out senior dog his own space for about the first month. It gave each of them time to get used to the others presence. My senior, a 12 year old Rottweiler, still gets a little crabby with the now 7 month old GSD pup. 

It will get better, just monitor and let them each have some space. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The bite on the nose is a normal and appropriate way for an adult dog to correct an unruly, disrespectful pup. It is lighting fast, not meant as an attack, but as a correction. It actually has a name, but it escapes me at the moment. 

Patty may warm up to your pup in time, but as others have said, give her her space and don't let the puppy annoy her. Puppy has zero pack ranking, Patty is the Queen. Patty has a right to be the Queen. May be extra effort and work at first to make sure that both Patty's and the pup's needs are being met individually, but with time things will settle down and hopefully they should at least co-exist in peace.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Ha! I remembered the bite on the nose thing: it is called a muzzle correction, and is appropriate way for an adult to discipline a youngster. But it should be your job to make sure that Patty isn't annoyed to the point that she feels that a muzzle correction is necessary.


----------



## vwitt (May 22, 2013)

We have a 7-year old chihuahua mix and it took about 3 months before she would even acknowledge Remy's presence with anything but a low growl. She now occasionally gets in the bed and cuddles with him and they play sometimes, but it has been 6 months. He still has his kangaroo-on crack moments where he annoys her so it's still a process. As long as nobody's getting hurt and the older dog gets her space we're managing. At first we were expecting them to be best buddies since she loved our previous german shepherd but it just seems to take time, especially with a boisterous pup.


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

I agree with everyone here. Give your older dog a bit of relief by not letting a puppy incessantly harass them. I got Discoe when my other Shepherd, Reba, was 4 years old. Reba for the most part avoided her until she was about five or six months old. She would tolerate her for so long, and when I could see it was starting to get on her nerves and she would start getting up and moving away from the puppy, I made Discoe leave her alone. Once Discoe was older and a bit calmer and better behaved, she and Reba were good friends, but there is an adjustment period for it.


----------



## huberm41 (Aug 31, 2006)

its been a week and Patty once again gave her another bite on the nose while my Dad was watching them. This time Shandy did nothing to provoke it, It was my Dads fault and inexpierence of giving them both bones. I have notice Patty getting jealous of HER time and HER toys and etc. 

I understand where Patty is coming from it has always been just me and her for 7 years. Patty is the most well behaved dog anyone could ask for and at dog parks etc she would let anyone jump on her but this pup Shandy is just an 8 week old pup.

I have been keeping her away Patty as much as possible except for when we walk. When we are walking the two are great basically because Patty ignores her and SHandy just follows whatever Patty does. Again I have only had Shandy for a week now and I am taking your advise and just making sure patty has her space. It seems Patty's favorite time of day is when we go to bed and Shandy is headed for the crate haha.

I am reallly nervous because with Shandy being so young and the way she has cried when Patty got her rigth on the nose was terrifying. Dad called me last night and he never saw a dog cry like that before. With Shandy being so small I just dont want her to get hurt. And I am really worried when Shandy gets bigger they may both hurt each other.

My goal is to just be one big pack. Hopefully time will take care of this.


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm sure every situation is different. My 14 year old hated my GSD pup at first, now they are best friends. I would suggest make sure to go out of your way to show the old dog plenty of attention. Try to be careful with treats and toys that can cause fights especially tugs and bones. It might be smart to keep the treats to things they can eat really quickly. I like the idea of keeping the pup in the crate don't let it invade the old dogs sleep area. Just go out of your way to show the old dog that they are still loved and make sure when you bring out new toys/treats you have one for each of them. If you see the pup harassing the old dog step in and make sure the old dog knows you have their back. 

To some extent the old dog is going to show the pup this is their house and not to try to take it over. Hopefully it will work itself out shortly. I was really worried the first couple of weeks I thought my old girl would never like the pup, now I don't know what she would do without her.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

When my last pup was introduced she was 8wks old. My female took to her right way, I thought I was going to have a problem with her, she proved me wrong. My male on the other hand wanted no part of the new pup. Whenever he corrected the pup she would cry like she had been beat, I witnessed the whole thing and my male never made contact.
You should be able to read your older dog and prevent the pup from getting into trouble.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I think that's just the puppy's way of saying "Ok ok! I did something wrong, you can stop the correction now!" 
If the older dog continues the correction after the puppy yelps, then it's more worrisome.


----------



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

I've noticed a lot of the same with Jaxon, now at 9 months +, when he's with older GSDs, especially ones that are older. It seems that they just want nothing to do with his level of puppy energy. Older dogs in general with Jaxon are kind of like "be away from me son, i was your age once". I akin it to bringing someone elses children home to your grandpa. He's more than likely not going to think they are as cute and cuddly as you do. LOL>


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Sometimes we expect too much from seniors. When I got Jack my girl Ginger was about ten with a little arthritis and she did not find him entertaining. 

In my case she learned to tolerate him but the one big happy family did not really work out and she corrected him several times. He learned to pretty much go his own way and so did she.

I now look at it this way. If the charts are to be believed your pup is still a toddler and your older dog is about 70 in human years. Why would a seventy year old want to hang out with a toddler who just wants to play all the time.

Good Luck


----------

